# How hard is it to swap an AT to a MT in a 210?



## 81coupe210 (May 10, 2005)

Just curious if somebody could tell me how hard it is and what's involved, because this auto tranny sucks...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

81coupe210 said:


> Just curious if somebody could tell me how hard it is and what's involved, because this auto tranny sucks...


you need a tranny ( $ 150.00 ) + a new flywheel ( pm me I have spares ) + and a clutch,pressure plate ($150.00) and a clutch master and slave cylinder and clutch hose ( ~$75.00) and lastly a clutch pedal ( which may require getting a whole set of pedals from a MT 210 )

other than that it's easy...


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

don't forget the crank bushing, i thought the 210 was a cable clutch might be wrong though


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

all of the 210's in the americas (LHD) have hydraulic clutches, the RHD models have cable clutches.

odd..


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

cool, thats quite interesiting  I have a B110 in my collection thats i'm planing a little upgrade for but need to convert it to fluid clutch (it's a rhd btw) so might need to have a little look at that


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Ant-dat said:


> cool, thats quite interesiting  I have a B110 in my collection thats i'm planing a little upgrade for but need to convert it to fluid clutch (it's a rhd btw) so might need to have a little look at that


i think the easiest thing to do is to leave the clutch on the left side of the tranny and just run longer hoses.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

on our cars the right hand drive the clutch slave is the same side rhd as u sit in the drivers seat,
what i was meaning is my 1200 is a cable clutch at pressent but what i have planed requires a fluid one


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

what do you have planned??


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

210raptor said:


> what do you have planned??


i have the L20B i took from my 200B and all the parts to make it an interesting one except for carb system at the momen,


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

why dont you go with an EFI set up??
just a thought


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

210raptor said:


> why dont you go with an EFI set up??
> just a thought


is an option, but might go down the route of trying to use motobike carbs, not sure as yet


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

thats cool too
im sure the cost would be alot less
let us know what your gonna do


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

yer will do, it will be a while before i start it, it needs body sorting out first,
But want to get my other datsuns finished and on the road before i start it


----------

